# Service entrance conductors: one aluminum & one copper



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

68 Malibu 383 said:


> Looked at a house and found a 4/0 aluminum entrance cable on one main panel lug and one 2/0 copper cable on the other. 200 amp breaker so, in theory that should be alright but can you mix like this?


As long as it isn't parallel conductors it should be compliant.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*??*



Not sure what that means? Can you re-explain or is it just me?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Not sure what that means? Can you re-explain or is it just me?


I am saying that you can mix aluminum conductor with copper conductors as service entrance or feeders. However if there is a parallel run that you must abide by 310.4(B). The conductors in this case must be the same material as well as other restrictions.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*OP*

Sorry, I meant the OP. I don't know exactly what the question is. 1 seu service cable with a 4/0 Al and a 2/0Cu in the one cable or 1 service cable with one conductor in one panel and one in another or something else? 

Thanks for the code ref though..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Sorry, I meant the OP. I don't know exactly what the question is. 1 seu service cable with a 4/0 Al and a 2/0Cu in the one cable or 1 service cable with one conductor in one panel and one in another or something else?
> 
> Thanks for the code ref though..


I think it is conduit with one copper conductor and one aluminum conductor. At least that is my take.


----------



## 68 Malibu 383 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think it is conduit with one copper conductor and one aluminum conductor. At least that is my take.


Yes, that is correct. Thanks for your help. Guess they had a remnant to get rid of.


----------



## RAHARRIS78 (Oct 13, 2011)

don't any idea why someone would do that but guess i've seen worse but at least change the 2\0 cu to 3/0.


----------

